#ubuntu-us-la 2011-05-28
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: wb
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-05-29
<r2d2rogers> tahnks
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-05-21
<Robdgreat> wat
<Robdgreat> aed: wth
<aed> ?
<aed> Robdgreat: whats up?
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-05-22
<Robdgreat> just stepped out for some food. all the traffic from the last few days has been you repeatedly joining and dropping
<aed> sorry about that
<aed> just trying to keep you entertained
<aed> actually, it's from closing laptop -> going to work -> closing laptop -> going home
<aed> at some point yesterday i installed 12.04 with wubi, so some of the noise was from bouncing from windows to ubuntu
<Robdgreat> nice
<Robdgreat> I like irssi + screen
<Robdgreat> I'm always connected
<aed> i've heard of irssi, not screen (just googled it)... interesting, thanks
<aed> i have ubuntu running on a vps
<Robdgreat> it runs on my webserver, so nice stable connection :)
<Robdgreat> ah yeah, exactly
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-05-23
<haz3lnut> Ok. so it's been a month. Anything happen in here since I've been away?
<haz3lnut> anyone home?
<haz3lnut> anyone not home?
